# Looks like the Slidell loop hole is not needed



## GoldenSpike (Jun 18, 2009)

I was on another site where the poster was going to Seattle on rewards.

He pointed out he was going NOL-WAS-CHI, etc. I thought it was wishful thinking on the first segment.

I put in NOL-to my west coast destination on several random dates. Sure enough, one of the options is NOL-WAS, etc. on all those dates.

Good news is no need to spend on a coach ticket NOL-SDL if that is where one is starting.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2009)

GoldenSpike said:


> I put in NOL-to my west coast destination on several random dates. Sure enough, one of the options is NOL-WAS, etc. on all those dates.
> Good news is no need to spend on a coach ticket NOL-SDL if that is where one is starting.


I found that too. But personally, I would still rather buy a NOL-SDL ticket. There's not all that many places where you can also EARN 100 AGR points for a $9 ticket!  (And this summer, you will earn 200 AGR points for the $9!  )


----------



## AlanB (Jun 18, 2009)

And just because ARROW shows such a routing doesn't mean that AGR will allow that routing. For example, I wanted to go from Portland to Seattle and then board the Empire Builder to Chicago. ARROW showed me an early morning train that would have given me 3 or 4 hours in Seattle before my connection and a late morning train that gave me less than 1 hour in Seattle.

AGR would only book the later train on one award.

The rule is, if ARROW shows a routing AGR may be able to book that same routing, but just because ARROW shows it doesn't guarantee that AGR can book it.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jun 18, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> There's not all that many places where you can also EARN 100 AGR points for a $9 ticket!


I get that deal 4x a week commuting on the San Joaquin!


----------



## dart330 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am actually planning a trip to NOL in May and am hoping to take advantage of this loophole. I would like to end up in PDX or SEA, and this is where it gets weird. If I choose SEA as the destination, it sends me to PDX and then up to SEA on the Cascades and if I choose PDX, it sends me to SEA and then down to PDX on the Cascades.

This makes no sense, why wouldn't it send you on the sleeper going directly to your final destination?


----------



## Upstate (Jun 19, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I am actually planning a trip to NOL in May and am hoping to take advantage of this loophole. I would like to end up in PDX or SEA, and this is where it gets weird. If I choose SEA as the destination, it sends me to PDX and then up to SEA on the Cascades and if I choose PDX, it sends me to SEA and then down to PDX on the Cascades.
> This makes no sense, why wouldn't it send you on the sleeper going directly to your final destination?


so just book the trip that is opposite of the one that you want and throw away the final ticket.
after looking at this, Slidell to Seattle is coming up as Crescent-CL-CZ-CS. this didn't come up in the past did it? upon further checking it looks like this option only comes up departing Slidell and nowhere else. strange.


----------



## gswager (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't book on New Orleans as a originated station, use Slidell or few cities after that! Buy ticket on your dime between New Orleans and the station stop where your AGR ticket is listed.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 19, 2009)

Upstate said:


> so just book the trip that is opposite of the one that you want and throw away the final ticket.


Yes that is what I was planning on doing, just seems strange that ARROW would rather send a person that way.

I would prefer to just book straight from NOL than SDL, but I will play around with the reservations to what I can get.


----------

